# ηλέκτριση, ενεργοποίηση



## Ambrose (Oct 22, 2008)

Στο κείμενό μου αναφέρεται στη στιγμή που ένα έργο, μια εγκατάσταση ή ένα καινούργιο κτίριο ας πούμε, συνδέεται για πρώτη φορά με την παροχή του ρεύματος (ΔΕΗ) και είναι "on".

Ξέρετε πώς μπορούμε να το πούμε; π.χ. η ηλέκτριση του υποσταθμού έχει προγραμματιστεί για τις 12 Νοέμβρη 2008, ώρα, 12:00. 

Όχι όμως electrification γιατί χρησιμοποιείται σε άλλο μέρος του κειμένου για την ηλεκτροκίνηση. Μερικές φορές το βρίσκω και ως energization, αλλά θα ήθελα κι άλλες γνώμες. 

Thanks.


----------



## sarant (Oct 22, 2008)

Γιατί όχι ηλεκτροδότηση;


----------



## YiannisMark (Oct 22, 2008)

Σύνδεση; ...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 22, 2008)

Το κείμενό μου είναι Ελληνικό και το μεταφράζω προς τα Αγγλικά. Μέσα το λέει ηλέκτριση ή ενεργοποίηση.

Cheers!


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2008)

Να προτείνω activation χωρίς να το ψάξω ή θα γίνω ρεζίλι;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 22, 2008)

nickel said:


> Να προτείνω activation χωρίς να το ψάξω ή θα γίνω ρεζίλι;



Άμα γινόμασταν έτσι ρεζίλι... :)

Δεν είναι άσχημο, απλά αναρωτιόμουν αν υπάρχει κάτι με μια λέξη. Το energization παίζει καθόλου λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2008)

Παίζει το energization σε κάποια ευρήματα (ένα της Κυπριακής ΑΗΚ):

energization
energizing
activation


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2008)

Αναμείνατε λίγο, θα κάνω ερώτημα σε ειδικό.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 23, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Αναμείνατε λίγο, θα κάνω ερώτημα σε ειδικό.



Ακόμααα, με κάρβουνο ενεργοποιείται ο ειδικός;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2008)

Του έχω στείλει email, αλλά δεν έχει απαντήσει ακόμα. Και είναι εντελώς μέσα στο πεδίο της δουλειάς του, και πρέπει να ξέρει και την απάντηση στα Αγγλικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2008)

Ο ειδικός απεφάνθη ότι όταν μιλάνε για ηλέκτριση υποσταθμού κλπ., πάντα χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο electrification. Του έκανε εντύπωση γιατί πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος electrification για την ηλεκτροκίνηση (πρόκειται για μετατροπή τρένου σε ηλεκτρικό, ίσως;) Είπε ότι αν θέλεις πάση θυσία να αποφύγεις το electrification, ίσως θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί το activation.

Συμπληρωματικά αναφέρθηκε και ο όρος electrization, που στην πραγματικότητα είναι συνώνυμο του electrification.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον ειδικό κι εσένα, Αλεξάνδρα. Κοίτα να δεις. Ο υποσταθμός παίρνει ρεύμα από τη ΔΕΗ και το δίνει στην ηλεκτροκίνηση, η οποία λέγεται electrification (system). Οπότε, δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την ίδια λέξη για τα δύο. Μάλλον, θα κρατήσω το activation.

Υ.Γ. Ηλεκτροκίνηση=στο συγκεκριμένο context το σύστημα από το οποίο παίρνουν ρεύμα μέσα μεταφοράς, όπως το τραμ, το μετρό, ο προαστιακός, τα τρόλλεϋ κλπ.


----------



## kostis57 (Oct 23, 2008)

Κάτι με power ίσως;
Power on, power up?


----------

